# Help! Horrible Mistake (grooming short hair)



## Mikee (Jun 30, 2010)

My Chihuahua (short hair) has been panting hard lately and I had a brilliant (omg I'm such an idiot) idea of trying to trim her hair with my clippers.

It came out horrible. I called a groomer and she recommended me to wait it out because she doesn't thinking it's a good idea to trim a short hair chihuahua.

Does anyway have suggestions? Is she right? I feel so bad!

here's a pic, you can't tell all that much in the photo, but it basically looks like I raked her back lol. Poor thing!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

No, it's probably not a good idea to cut a chihuahuas coat, you will just have to let it grow back.

But don't feel bad, it will grow back


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome, try a gentle spray of water on her feet and maybe a wet bandana around her neck. That is how I cool down Draco. Some ice cubes in the water dish is good also. Her hair will grow back, you had good intentions.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Not the end of the world, Mikee.

Chi's are pretty unusual dogs, so do be sure you to ask some questions
here. 

Panting is normal in the heat, they can't sweat, so they lose heat by panting.
Cutting her hair wouldn't cool her off, and you do you need to be careful with
long exposures to sun and heat with these guys.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww don't feel bad - it will grow back. You should see my poor little toy poodle when I groom her. I have to keep my poodle shaved down though because my backyard is a disaster right now - it is overgrown with 8 gazillion grass stickers and she will track them indoors every time she goes out. She is very patient with me and holds still like a good girl, but Mom's not the best at making everything even and the first couple of times I did it the poor thing looked like she had mange. LOL I have gotten better at it, but anyway, yes their fur grows back out very fast, so no worries.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I couldnt help but LOL.

The funniest thing ive read all day. Thanks mikee.

Yep, as mentioned above, her fur will grow. Just give her some time. Cool water on the pads of her feet, under belly and chest will cool her down quickly. My dog loves ice, just make sure to chop or crush it a little if your gonna give it or just add it to the water bowl.

Also, my room can get pretty hot since i dont have an A/C. I freeze a wet bandana and tie it around my dogs neck when we are lounging around. It will melt pretty quickly but hey..she likes it.

When you go out for your walks try to stay in shaded areas and take your longer walks during cooler hours of the day ( usually before 10am and after 6pm).

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

It's gotten up to the 90's here and so far my guys haven't gotten too uncomfortable. In other times when they've been hot I just wet them down a bit. Give them some ice cube pieces to chew as well. 

Your pups fur will grow back...I'd agree with the groomer & just wait it out. I bet in a few weeks she will be near back to normal.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd just let it grow back. It will sooner or later.


----------



## Mikee (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback  Definitely letting it grow back. Poor thing!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

If her skin is exposed, it might be best covered if she is in the sun, so she doesn't get sunburn. Don't worry mum gave me plenty of dodgy haircuts as a child and I've forgiven her!


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

She's adorable. She doesn't know you made a boo boo.  She still loves ya just the same.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Great post Mike...sorry but this is funny. No harm done, let it grow. You can brush her to rermove loose hair--but no more shaving her.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

if my dogs are too hot ,akitas, i freeze 2 large bottles of water, before giving them to them i take the caps off, i did it for the smalls when it was very warm here and apart from cooling down it kept them amused for ages, mind if its in the house make sure you put newspaper down. about the trimming, it will grow,we all do things we wished we hadnt


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

aww bless, as the others have said, it will grow back.xx


----------



## RandHER (Jan 16, 2021)

Mikee said:


> My Chihuahua (short hair) has been panting hard lately and I had a brilliant (omg I'm such an idiot) idea of trying to trim her hair with my clippers.
> 
> It came out horrible. I called a groomer and she recommended me to wait it out because she doesn't thinking it's a good idea to trim a short hair chihuahua.
> 
> ...


I am a poodle person, but after my 13 year old miniature poodle passed away from cancer following her twin brother’s passing a year prior, my sister was gifting me one of her dog’s puppies, a two month old schnauzer mix boy. At that same time, there was a neighbor whose chihuahua had a I couldn’t refuse to accept her. Now both my schnauzer mix and my chihuahua are 5 months old, healthy and happy.


----------



## RandHER (Jan 16, 2021)

RandHER said:


> I am a poodle person, but after my 13 year old miniature poodle passed away from cancer following her twin brother’s passing a year prior, my sister was gifting me one of her dog’s puppies, a two month old schnauzer mix boy. At that very same time, there was a neighbor whose chihuahua had a litter but refused to nurse one of her newborn puppies. Even though my sister knew I wanted my second puppy not only to be a girl, but to have long hair or some length of hair because I love to put a little bow or a baby barrette from time to time, she asked me to adopt this short hair chihuahua. She was so small, helpless and pretty, I couldn’t refuse to adopt her. Now both my schnauzer mix and my chihuahua are 5 months old, healthy and happy. I am happy with them both too, only I sometimes feel sad and I resent not being able to put a small bow or small baby barrette on my baby chihuahua🐾 . I have thought of trimming her hair only around near her pretty ears or a little more just around her head in hopes that her hair would grow a little longer, even if it would be enough to grab on to a small barrette, but I am reading some cons on the matter and it worries me that it would not only not regrow a little bigger but that her hair might not regrow back in a healthy way. Any thoughts or ideas on my issue?


----------

